# Photoshop help:  Outlining a logo?



## themacko (Feb 13, 2003)

okay so I've got this logo on a transparent layer in Photoshop Elements and I was to create a fairly thin, non anti-aliased black outline.  How would I go about doing this?


----------



## Vard (Feb 13, 2003)

Macko.....

I hope this is in someway helpful.

First, never used Elements, just PS 7, and in PS 7 it is quite easy to do what you are asking...actually, it's easy to have PS do it for you, and only slightly tougher to actually do it yourself.

That said, in PS 7 you can double click the layer to open the layer properties box, which has about a million different options.  If this is that case in elements, do it.  Next, look for the 'stroke' option.  If I understand what you are trying to do, this is the option for adding a 'stroke' to the graphic.  In this sub-dialogue box you can asign the different attributes of the stroke...size, color...etc.

Hope Elements can do that for you....the other way to do it is (again in PS 7) to use the Pen Tool and manually draw vector curves around your image.  Not sure if Elements has the Pen Tool, but if it does, give it a shot.  Forwarned..it's not like drawing with a pen...vector curves can be a bit tricky, but with just a little practice you will get the hang of it....I am still finding cool things to do with them.

Finally, as I am sure someone will come along and point out other ways, there are about 10 different ways to do anything is PS....and I would assume, from what I have heard, that Elements is similar in this regards.  

You could duplicate the image, kill all layers besides the one you want to outline, resize the image up ever so slightly, color it black (or whatever color you want), drag it back into the original image as a new layer, line it up under the original you want an outline of, edit the blend mode of the new layer....yadda yadda yadda...

Just an example of how it can be done yet another way.


Hope something helps.

Eddie


----------

